# Looking for ridley noah



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

I have checked all the Los angeles shops, cant even find a frame to look at. I need an expert fit, because of the seat post. I will even buy from off the internet, but i don't know my size on the noah. I am 5'11". My other bike is fp3 56 I want to go for the medium, but i dont want to make a mistake.. Anyways, my question is, does anyone know of dealer that has bikes to look at in the LA area, or full bike sets that i can see.

Thx


----------

